
Ask HN: What search engine do you use? - zingplex
A few years ago, I made a concerted effort to move off of Google products. At the moment, the last remaining products are Google Search and Android. I&#x27;ve tried most of the alternatives, and used both Bing and Duck Duck Go, however remained unsatisfied by the quality of their results. Have they improved much in the past few years? Is there a good search engine I am missing? Should I just stay with Google?
======
dandelion_lover
90% of my queries are well served by DuckDuckGo. The rest I try with
startpage.com. If this does not work too than Google. For me it's worth it
since I do not sell most of my info to Google and show them that they are not
doing it right in my opinion.

I wish YaCy would work good enough...

